# The NOS Chainsaw Thread



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Been meaning to start this a while back. After seeing some NOS finds here and there on AS, lets see if we cant lump some of these great finds in one thread. Lets see who has picked up what. I will start it off with a few of my finds.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have posted most of these before... but here is a NOS Stihl 066 flat top Mag.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 16, 2011)

NOS Poulan 4200.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Throw this one in, even though it is not an older saw. Manufactured in 2009, grabbed it at a log show in late 2010 after the cease of production of XPW's.
This saw is actually sentimental to me, as I purchased it when I found out my wife and I were expecting our first.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Couple of NOS Solos, purchased at a gov. auction in a scrap purchase- and then purchased by me.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 16, 2011)

NOS Stihl 024. This one actually had fuel in it at one time, but virtually went unused. I sold this saw, and being a bit too honest... sold it as a used saw because of the fact that someone had previously put fuel in it. Incredible saw none the less.


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 16, 2011)

my 361 i got for xmas last year


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 16, 2011)

79 Craftsman/Roper 3.7/18













Poulan H200
This one is not mine, pictures are from the VA GTG, but since it's owner is not a member here I should be in the clear to post. (Belongs to David Harsh)


----------



## struggle (Apr 16, 2011)

Nothing to special but cool none the less. Got it at an auction. Put it up on Feebay to help defer cost of other saws aquired. Has the box it came with new.


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 16, 2011)

struggle said:


> Nothing to special but cool none the less. Got it at an auction. Put it up on Feebay to help defer cost of other saws aquired. Has the box it came with new.


 
that is a good looking saw


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 16, 2011)

I had 2 new ms 440s last year. Neither had fuel in them when I had them.


----------



## Bob Wright (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is my 1980 Echo CS-60S NIB well outta the box for pics...Bob


----------



## heimannm (Apr 16, 2011)

Jim will have to show you how it looks out of the box, I never opened it to have a look.
















Mark


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 17, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I have posted most of these before... but here is a NOS Stihl 066 flat top Mag.


 
Subscribing. Man, I loved that 066 you had there. Sure wish i would have won her. I lost w/ just a few seconds to go!


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's a pair of Stihl 015s that have never seen gas. The one on the right is going on eBay this week. The one with the broken handle and chain brake is going to Ireland.


----------



## sawbones (Apr 17, 2011)

Have found a few never used saws in the past.

coolest was this SP 125C.


----------



## sawbones (Apr 17, 2011)

echo 750 found still in the box


----------



## sawbones (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## sawbones (Apr 17, 2011)

do boxes count?


----------



## sawbones (Apr 17, 2011)

the last one I sold.

1994 Russian Druhzba. 

MrBowsaw put it together but dont know if he ever fired it.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 17, 2011)

Theres alot of awesomeness in this thread! Killer idea for a thread PRO! Reps a comin.

I wish I had some NOS saws like some of the ones I've seen in this thread.
Closest I can come is my 038 Magnum. It's 20 years old and only used a few times. Looks like a new one.


----------



## CM76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Stihl 090G

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## pbtree (Apr 17, 2011)

CM76 said:


> Stihl 090G
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chris.


 
Sweet.....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice saws posted!

This guy near me has been trying to sell this NOS Sears saw for at least a year. He wanted $300 then when I talked to him. I passed but now see its listed again. 

He turned down my buck and half offer for it. I'm not sure that I blamed him but its hard to put a price on something like this. 

VINTAGE SEARS CHAIN SAW NEW


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome finds fellas. I cant believe some of the saws I see in this thread...... WOW.

BTW, SawBones- are you looking to adopt anytime soon? I dont eat too much, and dont smell too bad.


----------



## GA_Boy (Apr 17, 2011)

Picked up this BNIB NOS Poulan Pro 365 last week for 160 bucks.  Fella had it in storage since he bought it new in 1992. 2 dollars worth of fuel line and she fired right up.

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/Poulan%20365/?action=view&amp;current=100_1350.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/Poulan%20365/100_1350.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/Poulan%20365/?action=view&amp;current=100_1346.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/Poulan%20365/100_1346.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/Poulan%20365/?action=view&amp;current=100_1345.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/Poulan%20365/100_1345.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Found this video on the Tube
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/z6eOK3bnfJ8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bob Wright (Apr 17, 2011)

sawbones said:


> do boxes count?


 
I thought i was the only one who saved them. I don't have any Stihl's but i have the boxes they came in LOL...


----------



## dave k (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll have to sort out pics, so far have found NOS 090,070,051,08S,028,BLK and KS 53.


----------



## devonhubb (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## MacLaren (Apr 17, 2011)

*devonhubb*

Wow! I really like that!!


----------



## mark360T (Apr 17, 2011)

Both of these saws are 2003 models 
the poulan pro was used before the photo and the poulan 2050 was never gassed


----------



## alderman (Apr 17, 2011)

The only new saw in my collection.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 17, 2011)

This thread is killing me. The 090 and 076 are freakin awesome! It's hard not to get jeaulous.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 17, 2011)

When I got this McCulloch it hadn't been fueled, but had had been stripped of many parts. The entire driveside was gone, muffler, clutch, starter, carb, airbox cover, front bar............
I replaced what I could with either NOS or nice parts. It has about 50 hours on it now.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 17, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> This thread is killing me. The 090 and 076 are freakin awesome! It's hard not to get jeaulous.


 
You said that right brother!! I


----------



## cbfarmall (Apr 17, 2011)

My Homelite 8800. So long as I have 2 540s, this saw will never see fuel. I would like to find a full wrap to complete the picture.

Chris B.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 17, 2011)

sawbones said:


> the last one I sold.
> 
> 1994 Russian Druhzba.
> 
> MrBowsaw put it together but dont know if he ever fired it.


 
I have not started it yet.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 17, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> I have not started it yet.


 
I know its a saw. .......but what is it? lol!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 17, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> I know its a saw. .......but what is it? lol!


 
Its a Russian made saw. 

Model Profile: 4M


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 17, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Its a Russian made saw.
> 
> Model Profile: 4M


 
Thanks for the link!! That was mighty nice of ya. Rep comin!!


----------



## sawbones (Apr 17, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> I know its a saw. .......but what is it? lol!


 
vid of a druzba :msp_scared:

Super Chainsaw - Video


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 17, 2011)

sawbones said:


> vid of a druzba :msp_scared:
> 
> Super Chainsaw - Video


 
druzba kicks!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 17, 2011)

Double Eagle 80, Almost NOS.


----------



## morgaj1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a NOS Pro Mac 700 on ebay:

McCulloch ProMac 700 Chain Saw new in the box ever used | eBay

I'll be curious to see if anybody buys it at that price.


----------



## pajeepman (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a chance a year and a half ago to buy a Poulan pro 505 which was the same as a Jonsered 2083(83cc). Was still in the box. Lady's husband died, he used to sell them. She wanted $570 for it, not bad for a big saw. Wish I had bought it then but my water heater died the same week and I couldn't afford it She got her asking price which is what the husband was selling it for about 10 years ago.


----------



## longbar (Apr 17, 2011)

pajeepman said:


> Had a chance a year and a half ago to buy a Poulan pro 505 which was the same as a Jonsered 2083(83cc). Was still in the box. Lady's husband died, he used to sell them. She wanted $570 for it, not bad for a big saw. Wish I had bought it then but my water heater died the same week and I couldn't afford it She got her asking price which is what the husband was selling it for about 10 years ago.


 
I would have lived without hot water!!!


----------



## rwoods (Apr 17, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Its a Russian made saw.
> 
> Model Profile: 4M


 
Copied this comment from Acres: *Operator did not have to bend over to perform felling tasks. Transmission swivels for felling.*

With all due respect to those tough Russians, I believe I'd rather bend over. 

Nice piece of history there. I believe Sawbones has a chainsaw mine hidden in the great NW somewhere that he digs out artifacts as needed. Ron


----------



## rwoods (Apr 17, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Double Eagle 80, Almost NOS.


 
Might not be NOS but it is investment quality. It's not ripe yet, but I believe DE80s will increase in value as folks begin to realize that they probably represent the pinnacle of the pro 10 series achievement. Ron


----------



## muddawg (Apr 17, 2011)

1987 solo 603 (103 cc )
the instruction manual and I.P.L. manuals were still sealed in plastic until the auction where some guy ripped the package open !

never had a bar or chain on 
never has gas or oil in her ......yet 

looks like a fire engine !
















mike


----------



## leeha (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a Remington Super 754 
rebadged for Agway.

Lee


----------



## leeha (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a Wards WD95 with the 
130cc Power Products motor.

Lee


----------



## Rounder (Apr 17, 2011)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to leeha again."



-Sweet


----------



## heimannm (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice Lee. I have a very used WD90 that I have run a little bit. You need to be careful what you are cutting as that "muffler" location will start the log on fire.






Mark


----------



## leeha (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a Stihl 084 i picked up.
Although not NOS but it's the
next best thing. This saw hasn't
made 2 or 3 cuts in it's life.

Lee


----------



## CM76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very very nice machines Lee - as always! Those big old Power Products units are beasts, and I couldn't imagine running one of those for any length of time.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Where do you guys find these saws? This is about as good as I ever find.






Al.


----------



## gmax (Apr 18, 2011)

Nardoo said:


> Where do you guys find these saws? This is about as good as I ever find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We have yellow Dolmars & Atom, the yanks have the rest :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 18, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to leeha again."
> 
> 
> 
> -Sweet




Nice saws , Lee. Rep sent!


----------



## CM76 (Apr 18, 2011)

gmax said:


> We have yellow Dolmars & Atom, the yanks have the rest :hmm3grin2orange:



We also have these machines - exclusive to Australia, but initially adapted from IEL. Not to be confused with the Titans from Seattle.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## WoodBoss83 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Stihl 026 pro and 036 pro*

Picked these up about a week ago.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Apr 18, 2011)

*Woodboss83's Pics*


----------



## WoodBoss83 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks 67 Mustang! I'm still learning how to post pics.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Apr 18, 2011)

WoodBoss83 said:


> Thanks 67 Mustang! I'm still learning how to post pics.


----------



## Yooperforeman (Apr 18, 2011)

✖Stilh 070 Chainsaw✖ 105cc

NOS Stihl 070 !!

I hope the link works.


----------



## mweba (Apr 18, 2011)

Man O Man this is a thread! Amazing what is out there for addicts to find!

My Poulan 505. This was minutes before I fueled it up for the first time. Only two tanks now.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 18, 2011)

mweba said:


> Man O Man this is a thread! Amazing what is out there for addicts to find!
> 
> My Poulan 505. This was minutes before I fueled it up for the first time. Only two tanks now.


 
Beautiful, I love those saws! YAY!


----------



## eMGunslinger (Apr 18, 2011)

Yooperforeman said:


> ✖Stilh 070 Chainsaw✖ 105cc
> 
> NOS Stihl 070 !!
> 
> I hope the link works.



That sir is a fake


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 18, 2011)

eMGunslinger said:


> That sir is a fake


 
That most certainly is a possibility with all the fakes floating around Ebay, just not sure if the provided picture is enough to determine that for sure.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 18, 2011)

eMGunslinger said:


> That sir is a fake


 
Please point out how you can tell it's a fake.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang guys you know I have CAD bad enough without throwing chainsaw #### pics up.. Hmm which is the centerfold :love1:


----------



## Evanrude (Apr 18, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> Please point out how you can tell it's a fake.


 
I think the first indication is that it is the same picture as shown in *this thread* from a year ago on a different forum...

I found it via google while searching for images for 070's.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 18, 2011)

Evanrude said:


> I think the first indication is that it is the same picture as shown in *this thread* from a year ago on a different forum...
> 
> I found it via google while searching for images for 070's.


 
Okay now I will agree....
Just to be a azz I responded to the CL ad with that link. Hows about everyone do it just to tick him off??


----------



## eMGunslinger (Apr 18, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> Please point out how you can tell it's a fake.


See the top cover there...Stihl has never made a single plate name like that.
1. Stihl goes on the top part, the air filter lid always has the number no other way.
2. The chain cover has stihl on it that is bogus they never made that style either. Right now we are at 2 chinese parts. 
3. Color on the handle bar is wrong the full wrap bars are all black the non full wraps are white with a black rubber (or mine are).
4. Never seen one with a white ignition coil. 
5. Top safety on the handle, well that is bogus never made that either. 
6. Galvanized bar nuts that are like the 070/090 were never made so what was changed for sure as well. 
7. That is not a 42" bar so also BS. 
8. 070/090 don't have a sawdust flap, so that no bueno for me...ill leave it at a solid 8 good reasons.

I do Stihl 090/070 its kinda my thing :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joe25DA (Apr 18, 2011)

*poulans*

First is my 3.7, had 2 tanks thru it, one was mine. Saw is pretty much new.
Next is an NIB micro, never been gassed I took it out of box for pics
Finally a 2.1 Craftsman, got it without b/c and the 3.7
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&amp;current=saws004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&amp;current=saws626.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws626.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&amp;current=saws631.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws631.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&amp;current=saws301.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws301.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawbones (Apr 18, 2011)

Evanrude said:


> I think the first indication is that it is the same picture as shown in *this thread* from a year ago on a different forum...
> 
> I found it via google while searching for images for 070's.



If you follow that link it will show you the 070 advertized
on alibaba.

that website is a scammer site. they copy ads and repost them. scammers.

You could see a saw on ebay and a week later you would see the same identical saw for sale 
on alibaba.

even seen one of my freinds saws for sale on it, but you had to order 50 at a time.


----------



## Evanrude (Apr 18, 2011)

sawbones said:


> If you follow that link it will show you the 070 advertized
> on alibaba.
> 
> that website is a scammer site. they copy ads and repost them. scammers.
> ...


 
Yep, its unfortunate that people get sucked into buying these copies. That recent thread of Spike's comes to mind. It's definitely 'buyer beware' on the internet!


Ok guys. Lets keep them sweet NOS' coming!


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 18, 2011)

*Nib*

I had a NIB Poulan 3400 in 1982 - wish I had it now. My problem is I could never have a saw without starting her up and trying it out. Then I would want to cut with it for the pure fun of running a good saw. No hope for me I am afraid.
This old girl is not NIB but that is the original bar - paint lasts about 2hours cutting here in Oz. Completely original and runs like a beauty.





















Al.


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 19, 2011)

OK, I know that was cheating. How about this one? 

Yes, yes, I have used this one too. I could not help it, I never run a 2 two cylinder saw before.















Al.


----------



## dave k (Apr 19, 2011)

Any one have a pic of the "fake" 070 ? A thread on this was done a few weeks ago.
Mr Gunslinger you may wish to go back to your list as you have a few mistakes, My NOS 070 1994 has a single name plate on the air filter cover, all 090/070 & Contra's have a chip guard, from 82 on again 090/070 have throttle interlocks fitted ( both my 070 and 090G have them fitted), my later bar nuts certainly look galvanised but are not, not sure on correct term, passavated ? As for 42" bar My 070 NOS came with 36" Duromatic ( 090 came with 48" Duromatic ) It seems that later 070/090 came with black handles going on the few I have.
The thread on the 070 fake revealed that it came down to a chalk mark and Stihl casting on the muffler and the starter cover was incorrect along with some other minor but important details.
Anyway back to the rather great pics so far, post more guys !!


----------



## sawbones (Apr 19, 2011)

dave k said:


> As for 42" bar My 070 NOS came with 36" Duromatic ( 090 came with 48" Duromatic ) !!


 
I doubt any Stihl 1106-1109 saw came with any bar.

They were sold as a powerhead and then a dealer might have 
added a bar and a price tag for that combo.


----------



## dave k (Apr 19, 2011)

Ric, that would be a US thing over here the saw is priced with bar and price depends on bar lenth, in the product guides I have Stihl highlight the standard bar lenth.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Husqvarna 365 Special I picked up about 6 months ago. I dont remember posting it up here, and have been meaning to for a while. I've heard of a few other NOS scores on here, lets see em' fellas.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 9, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Husqvarna 365 Special I picked up about 6 months ago. I dont remember posting it up here, and have been meaning to for a while. I've heard of a few other NOS scores on here, lets see em' fellas.


 
From what I've seen, you are the best at NOS scores my friend. I'll never forget that NOS 066. She was a real beauty!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> From what I've seen, you are the best at NOS scores my friend. I'll never forget that NOS 066. She was a real beauty!


 
Thank you brotha! Wish I had another for your paws. Wouldnt mind one for myself too haha.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Stihl 064AV Digital/ CDIC (similar to 066 red light ignition, without the light). I heard these came a little stronger than the later 064's, but Im not sure. This one has about an hour on it. The paper digital sticker is still there on the top cover.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 18, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Husqvarna 365 Special I picked up about 6 months ago. I dont remember posting it up here, and have been meaning to for a while. I've heard of a few other NOS scores on here, lets see em' fellas.



I used that 365 Special in some big wood about 3 wks ago down at the DIL's house. Kevin had his big Poulan Pros. (475, 425, etc)

It was a fun day and the 365 held its own with the 65 cc saws tht Kevin had.

But Kevin's brakes failed on his Chevy truck with a load of wood on the way home. Scary but he made it OK. The bonded lining came off a rear shoe and the wheel cylinder blew out.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Oct 18, 2012)

This is the Poulan Pro 655BP I got NOS off ebay a while back.


----------



## Showme (Oct 18, 2012)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> This is the Poulan Pro 655BP I got NOS off ebay a while back.



All I can say is WOW. I think mine is pretty nice but that is incredible. Good score!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> This is the Poulan Pro 655BP I got NOS off ebay a while back.



BEAUTIFUL! I think I remember seeing that one sell, and I think it was a very good investment!


----------



## McC (Oct 18, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Jim will have to show you how it looks out of the box, I never opened it to have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark, I hope you don't get the disappointing "Geraldo Rivera surprise" when you open it.
Scott


----------



## heimannm (Oct 19, 2012)

No dissapointment at all Scott. Boda65 (Jim) ended up with that saw and has used it a few times. Had one little issue, not sure what it was exactly but I believe he was happy with the saw in the end.

I have a big box on the front porch right now, not a saw but another NOS McCulloch item. I'll try to post some photos tomorrow if I get it opened up and out of the box. Maybe I will have to find a vintage snowmobile to really display it properly.

Mark


----------



## mweba (Oct 19, 2012)

heimannm said:


> No dissapointment at all Scott. Boda65 (Jim) ended up with that saw and has used it a few times. Had one little issue, not sure what it was exactly but I believe he was happy with the saw in the end.
> 
> I have a big box on the front porch right now, not a saw but another NOS McCulloch item. I'll try to post some photos tomorrow if I get it opened up and out of the box. Maybe I will have to find a vintage snowmobile to really display it properly.
> 
> Mark



I'll be over tomorrow to help you lift it.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm counting on it Mitch.

Mark


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ghost motor perhaps?


----------



## McC (Oct 19, 2012)

heimannm said:


> No dissapointment at all Scott. Boda65 (Jim) ended up with that saw and has used it a few times. Had one little issue, not sure what it was exactly but I believe he was happy with the saw in the end.
> 
> I have a big box on the front porch right now, not a saw but another NOS McCulloch item. I'll try to post some photos tomorrow if I get it opened up and out of the box. Maybe I will have to find a vintage snowmobile to really display it properly.
> 
> Mark



BP snowmobile engine? I always wanted a Mac snowmobile.
Scott


----------



## heimannm (Oct 20, 2012)

Here it is hanging out with some fellow BP models.
















Mark


----------



## McC (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I must say, that was a pretty good guess on the BP snowmobile engine. 

I know there is a NOS KMS4 out there, anybody?
Scott


----------



## heimannm (Oct 24, 2012)

My brother Ray has an NOS McCulloch 35A





















I tried to add fuel and fire it up but somehow he resisted.

Mark


----------



## leeha (Dec 2, 2012)

Here is a new never gassed Alpina Pro 120
120cc's of Italian muscle.


Lee


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Those Alpinas are beautiful saws...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Sep 24, 2013)

View attachment 315687
View attachment 315688
View attachment 315689


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Sep 24, 2013)

The tag isn't scuffed, but appears so in the last picture. The plastic covering kind of was, but the tag was a-ok. Just thought you guys would like to see a NOS 038 Mag II in relation to the other 038 posted as reconditioned in another thread. This saw had never seen fuel in the tank.


----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)

Ooops, I had not seen this thread...
Skilsaw 1631 NIB...


----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)

Jonsered 490 NIB


----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)

Echo CS-451


----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)

Frontier SS5


----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)

Frontier SS7


----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)

Homelite 360


----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)

Another 360 SL NIB
no bar this time (had a NOS spare, though) but all the stuff that should be included in the box is there






Matching numbers:


----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)

and the other stuff:


----------



## SEAM (Sep 24, 2013)

Shingu G800 mini gear drive - no box, but never used ...


----------



## Flintknapper (Sep 24, 2013)

leeha said:


> Here is a new never gassed Alpina Pro 120
> 120cc's of Italian muscle.
> 
> Lee



That's a seriously good looking saw. Looks really well built as well.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Sep 24, 2013)

This was my latest NOS. Poulan 3750. I got it about a couple months ago.


----------



## struggle (Sep 24, 2013)

Does my MS261 count as NOS now since m-tronic is out 

It sure is neat to see the NOS saws


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yall are to be commended for being so disciplined. There are some beautiful saws in this thread. Some I would definately want to put fuel in and use- no way I could resist. It be like being married to a beautiful woman and living on seperate ends of the house....... and......


----------



## nstueve (Sep 25, 2013)

Hate you all... :msp_razz: I have yet to ever get a NOS NIB saw... I bet the giddy Christmas morning feeling is there though!

PS: where is a MOD to put this in the Stickies?!?!?!? It's definitely worth it!


----------



## mopar969 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow, after reading this thread I got to ask where do you guys find these nos saws? Besides ebay of course!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Really cool saws and pictures.


----------



## Shivermetimbers (Jan 20, 2017)

At Last; to be amongst those who truly understand.

Here is mine. Not a drop of gas has ever been put into that tank and still smells for lack of a better word... New. 

Date of MFR: Week of Feb 10 – 16, 2003. 1 of 1463 units produced.


----------



## pajeepman (Jan 20, 2017)

Lowes purchase lost in the back for over a decade?

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't know if I have posted this before, but I once had a McCulloch PM800 new in the box. I was just the middle man in the deal and never even opened the box, how's that for self control?




When I met with the new owner in a parking lot in Ohio, he had a NIB 600 Series McCulloch that I also walked away from...







I also had a NOS Power Mac 6 that I decided to sell for some reason, one of the two saws I've ever sold that I wish I had kept.










This one that I bought and intend to keep, McCulloch 690 cut off saw. Never been fueled, yet the duckbill valve in the fuel cap still turned to goo.







Mark


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 21, 2017)

That PM800 takes my breath away Mark.

I have an NOS saw here that I'll post pics of once I make it complete again. It spent the last 20 years on a dealer shelf, and had the great indignity of being robbed of some parts during that time.........probably to get some customer's saw back up and running. Tracking down parts now. It's a tad newer than those Macs.

The rings also stuck to the bore from 20 years of un-oiled storage. Working to carefully free things up so I can replace the ring and reassemble it. Won't be a shelf queen.....


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 21, 2017)

That 690 chop saw is slick!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't know if I posted this here or not, but I picked this up last year only 5 miles from my house..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 21, 2017)

This one is new as well, but not technically NOS. It was a dealer saw that had a few minor parts robbed which were replaced by me with NOS parts and it has never touched wood other then the shelf it sets on.


----------



## leeha (Jan 21, 2017)

Echo CS-1201 116cc's of smoking power. Brand new in the box. Never seen fuel.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jan 21, 2017)

leeha said:


> Echo CS-1201 116cc's of smoking power. Brand new in the box. Never seen fuel.


That's a nice looking BIG saw, lee.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 21, 2017)

Come on Lee, let's fuel that thing up and make some chips!

Mark


----------



## Shivermetimbers (Jan 21, 2017)

pajeepman said:


> Lowes purchase lost in the back for over a decade?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk



Nope. Actually was bought by a really close friend who intended to use on his farm after retirement. Long story short he retired, sold the farm and gave me the saw.


----------



## leeha (Jan 22, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Come on Lee, let's fuel that thing up and make some chips!
> 
> Mark




Bought three Mark. One I do run. It's a blast to run.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 22, 2017)

I am looking forward to the day I make to a MA GTG and get to try a few of those bad boys. 

Mark


----------

